# Amplificador con TDA1517



## sephirot (May 8, 2008)

Hola a tod@s, ¿qué ocurre si a un amplificador con un TDA1517 conecto 2 altavoves de 8ohm? Lo digo porque en la hoja de caracteríticas de este amplificador sólo hace referencias a cargas de 4ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (May 9, 2008)

sephirot dijo:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s, ¿qué ocurre si a un amplificador con un TDA1517 conecto 2 altavoves de 8ohm? Lo digo porque en la hoja de caracteríticas de este amplificador sólo hace referencias a cargas de 4ohm.
> 
> Saludos.



En serie o en paralelo? digo, con las salidas.


----------



## sephirot (May 10, 2008)

Hola, no estoy muy puesto en cuanto a conexión serie/paralelo de altavoces, pero en este caso cada altavoz es independiente del otro ya que este TDA es de 2 canales.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (May 10, 2008)

Y porqué entonces no adaptas las impedancias y listo.


----------



## sephirot (May 11, 2008)

¿Cómo lo hago?


----------

